# Makemusic Joins Peaksware Brands



## Reegs (Aug 15, 2014)

Came across this today:

http://www.makemusic.com/documents/2014/08/makemusic-joins-peaksware-press-release.pdf (http://www.makemusic.com/documents/2014 ... elease.pdf)

It would appear that there are some leadership changes in store for the company.


----------



## rgames (Aug 15, 2014)

Interesting. And odd...???


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 15, 2014)

Bobby Owsinksi - a very sharp guy who writes an excellent blog (http://bobbyowsinski.blogspot.com) - made the point that creative companies are way too small to be public. The market is simply too small.

I think his analysis is absolutely right on.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 20, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Aug 15 said:


> Bobby Owsinksi - a very sharp guy who writes an excellent blog (http://bobbyowsinski.blogspot.com) - made the point that creative companies are way too small to be public. The market is simply too small.
> 
> I think his analysis is absolutely right on.



Not really. All successful entrepreneurs are mavericks in their own way. In music however, entrepreneurs opt not to think in a business manner that will give them long range benefits. Part of that is the conscious choice to not think of themselves as entrepreneurs.

Music, like everything else, responds to market forces. Rare are the companies who want to look beyond industry pubs to see what other marketing literature is available to help them spot trends to see where the market is going and proceed accordingly.


----------



## jsaras (Aug 26, 2014)

"Current MakeMusic CEO, Karen VanDerBosch and the rest of her executive team will assist with the transition". 

Sounds like they'll be emptying their lockers soon and be escorted off the property. Yet another notation program going the way of Sibelius.


----------



## nikolas (Aug 31, 2014)

It's not as dire as the Sibelius case and the suck of Daniel... But it does seem awfully odd!


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 31, 2014)

Sad to hear. It must be a difficult market to make money in.


----------

